# When Ahouji Feels Creative...



## Ahouji (Jul 26, 2008)

So. Um. Yes.
I don't really draw a lot of pokemon stuff... this is something I need to remedy, considering how I have more than enough characters and fake pokemon that need drawing. And most of my stuff is just pretty quick.
BUT ENJOY IT ANYWAY. D<
Because I draw a lot of obscenely cute crap.

First up, let's just dump as much as we can into one post: 
*An obscene amount of anthro chibis.* 
They're actually all supposed to be in one picture, but it's so massive I had to cut it down to two per file for the sake of decency. Both are listed in the order they are, from left to right, in the actual picture.
-Elipso and Pyro
-Imp and Lucifer (These two and the last two are all related. Long story.)
-Frey Eir and Lauri 'Omi' Gunnar
-Ayumu Drom and Asher Lazarus Jadon (Ayu exists to be cute. Asher exists to be angry. Which is why I paired them together.)
-Gabriel and Vincent Taylor
And of course, my author-surrogate (Who actually exists for no reason other than to give me an online avatar-- he's not a character, really...),
-Aidan E.

*And now, a fake pokemon of mine...*
-Dorashi
A legendary pokemon, dragon/ice, part of a trio, major character in a very long (70k+ words at the moment and not half done) fic a friend and I are doing that I'll never be posting on this forum. >>

... on a quick run, I can't find any of my other art that I want to post right now.
I'll get to it eventually. >:
For now, enjoy what's here.
And I'll post more later.
Yes.
INDEED.
-marches off-
-To draw pokemon stuff-
-For great justice-


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 26, 2008)

I quite like your art. Some of the coloring seem a bit scrappy, so take just that extra bit of time in your work. It takes me a decent half hour just to finish mine usually.

I can't wait to see your pokemon drawings.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 26, 2008)

Kai said:


> I quite like your art. Some of the coloring seem a bit scrappy, so take just that extra bit of time in your work. It takes me a decent half hour just to finish mine usually.


And THERE'S what I was going to mention. >> I can colour better if I want. D: The only problem is just that I was overwhelmed at the time of the chibis... and the colour on my fake pokemon was just for demonstration to my co-author.
Or in other words, I'm a really, really lazy person so I should stop making excuses. .3.

-dramatic pose-
The next thing I post, I'll try to make it pokemon and... not... crappy-coloured. >>


----------

